# Toe Clips - anyone using them?



## silverbow (13 Jan 2009)

Toe clips, I use them and I love 'em, it means I can hop on and off the bike in any shoes and still be able to push and pull a bit.

I was just wondering if anyone uses toe clips to commute in or just me? I haven't seen them on any bikes for a while now, but then I see more tractors than cyclists where I am!

(For those who don't know who Maragret Thatcher is, they are metal/plastic cages that attach to the pedals and hold your feet on, kind of .)


----------



## bonj2 (13 Jan 2009)

most have now recognised the superiority of clipless pedals, although toeclips do have their die-hard fans or folk who are set in their ways and don't like change. Fair play to them, if that's what suits them.


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Jan 2009)

Used them for years and in the later years I really got to dislike them as the cut into my trainers and ruined them.

You can actually get SPD's one side and an ordinary pedal the other side if need be.

SPD's and clipless pedals are a godsend.


----------



## nilling (13 Jan 2009)

Just had a pair of Shimano 324's fitted to my Dawes. SPDs for commuting and flat pedal for when I'm out with the kids - best of both worlds


----------



## MajorMantra (13 Jan 2009)

I use them (with loose straps) because most of my journeys are too short to justify clipless and since I'm going to uni most days there's no option to change into normal shoes. I know in theory SPD shoes can be quite 'walkable' but I'm not sure I'd want to wear them all day. Of course I could be convinced...

Matthew


----------



## BSA (13 Jan 2009)

I recently completed some bikeability training (free 2 hour session courtesy of Sheffield Council) My instructor used toe clips. I havent seen anyone use them for awhile.


----------



## silverbow (13 Jan 2009)

nilling said:


> Just had a pair of Shimano 324's fitted to my Dawes. SPDs for commuting and flat pedal for when I'm out with the kids - best of both worlds



Are the 324's easy to use? By that I mean, is it easy to flip them over so you can place your foot on the right side of the pedal?

Also, as a matter of interest how easy is it to clip into the clips?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2009)

I use Shimano A530 on my Cannondale. These are SPD one side and flat pedal the other. Nice and easy to use.


----------



## nilling (13 Jan 2009)

I think they are 'weighted' so that they hang in a way to allow an easy clip in. Not much an issue for the std pedal.


----------



## silverbow (13 Jan 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> I use them (with loose straps) because most of my journeys are too short to justify clipless and since I'm going to uni most days there's no option to change into normal shoes. I know in theory SPD shoes can be quite 'walkable' but I'm not sure I'd want to wear them all day. Of course I could be convinced...
> 
> Matthew



I keep my straps a little loose as well. I only have a 5 mile commute so I was think the same thing, it's too short to justify changing shoes. I had looked for clipped shoes in the past but couldn't find any wide enough to fit my feet.


----------



## skwerl (13 Jan 2009)

I switched back yesterday to see how they'd be as they may well help with knee problems. I put my clipless pedals back on when I got home!
I found the biggest issue was foot slipping on the upstroke as I'm used to pulling under acceleration. They are track pedals so don't have grippy platform, which won't help. That plus the added difficulty of getting foot in on fixed-hub, ie no ability to freewheel whilst getting foot planted, makes it not worth it.

Anyone want some nice, used once NJS-approved MKS track pedals with cages and straps?


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Jan 2009)

*I know in theory SPD shoes can be quite 'walkable' but I'm not sure I'd want to wear them all day.*

I change them at work.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Jan 2009)

silverbow said:


> Are the 324's easy to use? By that I mean, is it easy to flip them over so you can place your foot on the right side of the pedal?


ime, no. ymmv.


----------



## Amanda P (13 Jan 2009)

I like and use both clips and clipless. My tourer has toe clips, and it gets used for all sorts of odd trips - a utility bike, in fact. Often, not having to change shoes is very useful.

I also have a mountain bike that has huge plastic toe clips. You can use these clips with wellies on - very useful for muddy dog walking or when I want to pop to the village shop but can't be bothered to lace up shoes (we don't wear shoes in the house).

Everything else has clipless.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (13 Jan 2009)

I used loose toclips up until quite recently when I changed to SPDs. I think now I prefer SPDs but the difference didn't seem to me to be as great as many made out.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2009)

Toe clips....oh so last year darling   (well nearly 2 decades ago) !!


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (13 Jan 2009)

My last two bikes came with toe clips and I left them on and quite liked them.

One of the pedals got damaged though and the bike shop put really strange pedals and clips on them that I couldn't get on with - then they put new more conventional peals and toe clips on that were great but the toe clips were so blooming long that they would knock against the front wheel in certain situations!

Got fed up of the whole thing and just took them off in the end. I don't miss them.

What's supposed to be the advantage of having your foot attached to the pedal - if it is less work for you the I don't want it - I want my cycle commute to be the most hard work I can make it - it's the only exercise I get!!!


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2009)

Plain pedals for me


----------



## Crackle (13 Jan 2009)

After 20 years converted to clipless last year. Clipless are easier but I don't think they'll work well for touring and they're not so convenient but they do have a marginal advantage for climbing.


----------



## Riding in Circles (13 Jan 2009)

My clipless shoes are good to walk in so I cannot find a reason to go back to toe clips and straps.


----------



## silverbow (13 Jan 2009)

I'm quite amazed to see that others are using toe clips and in some cases bare pedals. I was feeling a little left out of the clipless club, now I feel like I'm in the retro gang!


----------



## MarkF (13 Jan 2009)

Have clips on my hybrid and tourer, got used to them on the hybrid after a year on standard pedals. When I renovated my tourer I thought hard about clipless but I've never tried them and I like and am comfortable with clips, so a new pair went on the tourer too.


----------



## marinyork (13 Jan 2009)

BSA said:


> I recently completed some bikeability training (free 2 hour session courtesy of Sheffield Council) My instructor used toe clips. I havent seen anyone use them for awhile.



Did you have Mick? Loads of people in that circle use toe clips.


----------



## MartinC (13 Jan 2009)

I think toe straps and clips still have a place. If you want a bike that you can just leap on in any type of shoe but still be able to pull up on the pedal then nothing else will do. M324's aren't that good in my view. They're always the wrong way up when you pick up a pedal - whether you're using the clip or not. Even more irritating - when you're riding in plain shoes you can't just pull a pedal upwards when you're stopped in traffic etc.

For serious riding then you can't beat clipless pedals but for a hack bike toe clips can be very useful.


----------



## biking_fox (13 Jan 2009)

Toe clips.

Admittedly I wouldn't like to try them on a fixie, but they seem to be as fast as clipless when pulling away from the lights against other commuters. And with no serious hills on my route there's no need for pulling up.


----------



## BSA (13 Jan 2009)

marinyork said:


> Did you have Mick? Loads of people in that circle use toe clips.



I did have Mick. Really nice guy, I am considering doing the cycle maintenance course he runs at recycle bike.


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2009)

Two of my friends cycle with toe-clips, I'm still on flats... I must make the effort to try clipless sometime.


----------



## marinyork (13 Jan 2009)

BSA said:


> I did have Mick. Really nice guy, I am considering doing the cycle maintenance course he runs at recycle bike.



Do if you can. I've not been on one of them but I gather from the other cycling organisations nattering on about it to Mick that they are pretty good, successful and trying to branch out.


----------



## Amanda P (13 Jan 2009)

the reluctant cyclist said:


> What's supposed to be the advantage of having your foot attached to the pedal - if it is less work for you the I don't want it - I want my cycle commute to be the most hard work I can make it - it's the only exercise I get!!!



Two main advantages:

1. Your foot can't slip off the pedal if you push hard. If you've had this happen, especially in traffic, you'll know why it's an advantage!

2. You can propel the pedal all the way around, rather than just pushing down on the downstroke. Most people only pull up on the pedal when climbing or accelerating hard, though. The ability to push all the way around _may_ give you a better, more fluid pedalling stroke (not "pedalling squares").

I don't think clips or clipless pedals actually make anything easier as such. You can go faster for the same effort, perhaps. In terms of getting the most out of your commute, well, you'd get more muscle groups in your legs worked if you used clips, or especially clipless pedals. 

Try cycling to work while _only_ pulling up on the pedals, no pushing allowed. I guarantee you'll feel well exercised, and you'll find muscles burning you never knew you had! You may be late for work though.


----------



## wafflycat (13 Jan 2009)

Clipless. I'd not willingly go back to platform pedals with or without toeclips. I also have the advantage of having Look pedals and shoes with Look cleats recessed into the sole of the shoe so I can walk normally in them.


----------



## purplepolly (13 Jan 2009)

silverbow said:


> I was just wondering if anyone uses toe clips to commute in or just me?



me as well, I like the way I can wear whatever shoes I like and not spend the winter complaining about cold feet. and then I can park the bike and walk for ages because I've proper shoes on.


----------



## MajorMantra (13 Jan 2009)

biking_fox said:


> Toe clips.
> 
> Admittedly I wouldn't like to try them on a fixie, but they seem to be as fast as clipless when pulling away from the lights against other commuters. And with no serious hills on my route there's no need for pulling up.



They work absolutely fine with a fixed gear, providing they're easy to get into. Oddly enough it's easier to get into the toe-clips on my fixed than on my geared bike because the pedals have more pointy tab thingies* to grab the sole of your shoe. I normally get my foot in on the first revolution as it's much hardier once you've picked up some speed.

Matthew

*technical term


----------



## wafflycat (13 Jan 2009)

I find that using clipless, even when cycling on flat roads, they make cycling soo much more enjoyable as they are simply an effective aid to efficient pedalling. Toe clips, I could never get along with if they were tightened on the shoe as they are supposed to be, and I found them positively dangerous (for me) when in traffic - loosening.. tightening..loosening..tightening... and to use them loose all the time sort of defeats the point of using them in the first place. I also found I had semi-permanent pains up my shins. 

Changed to clipless and *JOY* no more shin pain, more effective and efficient pedalling, easy to clip in and out of (became second nature very quickly) even in traffic. I'll never willingly go back to platform pedals with or without toeclips.


----------



## MajorMantra (13 Jan 2009)

wafflycat said:


> I find that using clipless, even when cycling on flat roads, they make cycling soo much more enjoyable as they are simply an effective aid to efficient pedalling. Toe clips, I could never get along with if they were tightened on the shoe as they are supposed to be, and I found them positively dangerous (for me) when in traffic - loosening.. tightening..loosening..tightening... and to use them loose all the time sort of defeats the point of using them in the first place.



To each their own, but I have mine loose enough to pull in and out of but they are still plenty tight enough that I can pull up on the pedals without my feet escaping. I can even skid on the fixed (badly, I should add) if the urge takes me.

Matthew


----------



## wafflycat (13 Jan 2009)

Crackle said:


> After 20 years converted to clipless last year. Clipless are easier but I don't think they'll work well for touring and they're not so convenient but they do have a marginal advantage for climbing.



Touring is an area where clipless *excel* as they make for more efficient, easier pedalling, which is a definite benefit when on a cycle tour - and I have found out from personal experience.


----------



## wafflycat (13 Jan 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> To each their own, but I have mine loose enough to pull in and out of but they are still plenty tight enough that I can pull up on the pedals without my feet escaping. I can even skid on the fixed (badly, I should add) if the urge takes me.
> 
> Matthew



Before I went into clipless, I was a toeclip user of many years. I *thought* I was fine using toeclips. Indeed I was a reluctant convert. I was given a pair of Look compatible road shoes for free, and then MrWC bought me the pedals, so I sort of had to give them a go. The using of clipless was a revelation to me.


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Jan 2009)

*
Originally Posted by the reluctant cyclist 

 
What's supposed to be the advantage of having your foot attached to the pedal - if it is less work for you the I don't want it - I want my cycle commute to be the most hard work I can make it - it's the only exercise I get!!*

So do I but it doesn't seem to work as it slows me down.

I don't particularly like being overtaken by numpties and cyclists who I could have taken 20 years ago but it looks like I have to accept it.

I have a bike with a lot of junk on for commuting but it means I can't race these people like I used to.

When I used the Audax 2007 last year I knocked 5 minutes off of my commuting time.

Im going to see how it goes this year as im off the booze now so I want to see if this makes any difference,this is how serious it has got for me.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> To each their own, but I have mine loose enough to pull in and out of but they are still plenty tight enough that I can pull up on the pedals without my feet escaping. I can even skid on the fixed (badly, I should add) if the urge takes me.
> 
> Matthew




I see what you are saying, but you'll never do an 'eye balls out sprint' with them (straps) not tight....not saying that you want to do that...., but I know I throw my bikes all over the place if sprinting/accelerating, and my feet have to be well anchored - both Look equipped bikes tensions are done up tight deliberately. TBH I can't see why more folk don't use SPD type pedals - they are fantastic for all conditions....and if you sometimes use normal shoes, get the SPD/flat ones....

SPD's are the 'dogs googlies' for general utility, commuting and MTB cycling.


----------



## wafflycat (13 Jan 2009)

Don't forget that there are many types of clipless pedals and what suits one may not suit another. I can't get comfortable with spds (cleat areat too small for me & I get 'hot foot') but with Looks, I'm in seventh heaven. On the other hand, MrWC is more than happy with spds. He too was a reluctant convert to clipless, being an adept user of tradtional toeclips, but even he won't go back to those now. WCMnr, can use spds. spd-sl, Look.. but his absolute favourite are Speedplay - and he much prefers those to any other clipless system. But whatever system you settle with, they are a distinct improvement over platform pedals, with or without toeclips. If they weren't folk would simply go back to using the older system


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2009)

Look....Hinault helped invent them.... got to use them.......


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jan 2009)

If you have Looks like mine on the recumbent - I often never unclip once between home and work, so I can have them done up uber tight.

Don't serious trackie sprinters have both look style clipless and double toe straps?


----------



## wafflycat (13 Jan 2009)

Aye - I've seen trackies get clipped into the clipless and then tie toestraps round. They have to he held up when the bike stops so they don't fall over...


----------



## dudi (13 Jan 2009)

I never got on with toe clips... but got on with clipless straight away. 

P.S. is Betwaters totally regenerated now then? haven't been over that way for years.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2009)

silverbow said:


> Toe clips, I use them and I love 'em, it means I can hop on and off the bike in any shoes and still be able to push and pull a bit.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone uses toe clips to commute in or just me? I haven't seen them on any bikes for a while now, but then I see more tractors than cyclists where I am!
> ( .)



Toe clips here, been using them for over twenty years. Had SPD's on my best bike in 2007 for six months, didn't like them, could not get any advantage from using them and went back to toe clips. I woulden't want clipless on the fixed I use to get to and from work, I want to be able to choose what footware I wear and not be confined to cycle shoes and have to change shoes when I get where I am going. I might try clipless again on the best bike, but a different make, just in case it was the SPD's I didn't like and not the diferent system.


----------



## MajorMantra (13 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> I see what you are saying, but you'll never do an 'eye balls out sprint' with them (straps) not tight....not saying that you want to do that...., but I know I throw my bikes all over the place if sprinting/accelerating



That has not been my experience. I can cycle as aggressively as I want without my feet escaping because enough of my shoe goes into the toe-clip that it is quite firmly held. Also, with toeclips and straps you're never going to get a spontaneous release when pulling up which I believe can happen with a worn cleat, usually at the worst possible moment.

I'm certainly not anti clipless pedals though, I might well get them if my circumstances change enough to justify them. I just don't think toe-clips and straps have anywhere near the disadvantages that are sometimes attributed to them.

Matthew


----------



## hackbike 666 (14 Jan 2009)

I usually change my cycle shoes but I have been known not to on rare occasions.

I did get tired of ruining perfectly good pairs of trainers using cycle clips though,but have been using clipless pedals for years.Even on fixed wheel.


----------



## marinyork (14 Jan 2009)

How do they ruin them hackbike 666, does the cage pull on the leather/plastic, scuff or what?


----------



## hackbike 666 (14 Jan 2009)

The sole of the trainer is bitten into by the pedal edge,cuts through them eventually.

At least it did.Don't know how long I have been using SPD's...is it ten years?

At the time I was desperate for a solution and was working on modifications myself and then I discovered SPD's.


----------



## marinyork (14 Jan 2009)

Hmmm, interesting. I was thinking of getting toe clips for a mate as I don't think he'd ever get SPDs but might get something out of toe clips. Best not to mention wearing down issues, I can hear the grumbles now .


----------



## wafflycat (14 Jan 2009)

marinyork said:


> How do they ruin them hackbike 666, does the cage pull on the leather/plastic, scuff or what?



Toeclips can scuff the tops of shoes and if you have the toe clips tight, as they are supposed to be, you can end up squashing the top of the shoe a bit.


----------



## ed_o_brain (14 Jan 2009)

I'm an avid fan of SPuDs. 
They are easy to clip in and clip out of. (I did try toe clips/straps a few times.. never did get on with them). 
They do encourage better pedalling technique. 
Compared to flatties, they are faster on a sprint and they also make you tire less quickly on longer rides.

But, when going from flat pedals to SPuDs (or even toe clips and straps for that matter) I think it takes some time to get the full benefit of them. Pedalling (or rather spinning) will improve by some margin straight away, but I think goes onto to improve gradually much more over time. 

I think the muscle groups used also need time to retrain. When I first used SPuDs, I was a little disappointed. I've been riding a couple of bikes with normal flatties just recently, including piloting the tandem, and I miss using them. Working so hard on the down stroke on flatties seems so alien to me. I also find it really tiring. And it's really annoying when my feet slip of the pedals!

My stoker got some SPD pedals and shoes for Christmas. Her pedalling technique has improved so much so, we are tearing along the flat on the big ring nearly everywhere we go. And when she puts the effort in, I feel like I'm doing her a real disservice because I can't reciprocate so much by mashing the pedals.

I'm nervous about putting SPDs onto the front of the tandem, but I dare say I will try it sometime soon for a solo ride. My shoes do have a recessed cleat, but after about twenty months of everyday wear, they are about knackered. I can't afford another set right now, so I'm going to use another pair I have but unfortunately the cleat is not recessed into their sole. I don't think a protruding cleat will provide enough grip when I put my feet down to support our tandem - more so in the wintry weather. Whilst we are discussing the virtues of toe clips versus clipless pedals, what does the panel think?


----------



## skwerl (14 Jan 2009)

wafflycat said:


> But whatever system you settle with, they are a distinct improvement over platform pedals, with or without toeclips. If they weren't folk would simply go back to using the older system



Hmm. Can you explain why keirin riders use clips and straps then?


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2009)

I can see what the advantages of clips/clippless pedals would be but as I cycle mainly for leisure and also enjoy hill walking and the like, I often combine the two and it suits to have a comfortable pair of boots to walk in rather than a pair of shoes specifically for cycling. I have tried toe clips but struggled to get used to them. I've never had any problems with my feet slipping of the pedals while wearing hiking boots but it can happen with trainers.


----------



## wafflycat (14 Jan 2009)

skwerl said:


> Hmm. Can you explain why keirin riders use clips and straps then?



They may well do in Japan (stgrong on tradition?)

But if watch it on a track over here for example you'll see that they do the normal track foot system of clipless and then a strap over the top of that.







http://www.nsw.cycling.org.au/Images/Newsletter/Images/worlds.jpg


----------



## MartinC (14 Jan 2009)

I use clipless pedals a lot and they're excellent. If somebody invented a clipless pedal that allowed me to pull the pedal up wearing any shoes then I could put them on all my bikes.


----------



## hackbike 666 (14 Jan 2009)

Im quite happy with SPD's I think I took to them like a duck to water although I did fall off a few times and as waffly would say made myself look a berk.I remember I had pair of shoes with clips which when I clipped in I couldn't get out.(not really compatible)

I also remember falling off in the middle of the Leyton High Road on match day for the same sort of reason of not being able to get out fast enough.


----------



## skwerl (15 Jan 2009)

User3143 said:


> Improved efficiency.



how come? surely wafflycat's example of uk riders using clipless with straps is more efficient?


----------



## peejay78 (17 Jan 2009)

i use toeclips for round town, and on my vintage bikes. anything longer, i.e my commute, club run, audax, ventoux, etc, it's clipless all the way.

if i had just one bike i'd have a pair of both and change them as and when. takes 2 minutes.


----------



## ed_o_brain (18 Jan 2009)

skwerl said:


> how come? surely wafflycat's example of uk riders using clipless with straps is more efficient?




I think it's because track racers are wanting there feet to be as secured to the pedals as possible.

Without the straps, I think there's a chance they can pull out of the pedals on the up stroke.

I know I can do this with SPuDs when accelerating hard on my fixed, but as I'm not in the business of winning races, it doesn't bother me and I learn not to accelerate so hard.

I understand other cleat systems make it harder to pull out, but I'm quite happy with SPuDs for now. They are cheap, readily available and suitable for all my bikes.


----------



## wafflycat (18 Jan 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> I think it's because track racers are wanting there feet to be as secured to the pedals as possible.
> 
> Without the straps, I think there's a chance they can pull out of the pedals on the up stroke.



'Tis possible indeed. 

WCMnr, in his much younger days, was at the Manchester Velodrome, doing a spot of track work. On the velodrome bikes they had Look pedals. For kids, they had the settings quite loose. WCMnr, was, however, very used to using clipless and on the start of a race, managed to be pulling away so hard, he lifted his foot straight out of the pedal... smack - straight down on to the boards.... He has strong leg muscles...


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Jan 2009)

I thought on some track events the shoes were screwed on.


----------



## Cubist (18 Jan 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> I thought on some track events the shoes were screwed on.



And they are trying to encourage young cyclists? "Stand still kid, it only stings a bit....."


----------



## chris667 (19 Jan 2009)

God, I feel out of place here.
I like toe clips, because if I tour I can get off and have a walk around in comfy boots that fit me well.
I could see how not having them done up tight means you can't pull as hard if you're going really, really fast, but I don't care about that. 
Of course, I have some SPD shoes, but now I don't have the pedals on any of my bikes, they are really only going to get used again if I take up tap dancing.


----------



## hackbike 666 (19 Jan 2009)

I don't find SPD's that bad although Waterloo Concourse can become a skating rink with those on at times.

*And they are trying to encourage young cyclists? "Stand still kid, it only stings a bit....."*

Sorry I thought they did but nobody has confirmed it.


----------



## freewheelwilly (19 Jan 2009)

skwerl said:


> how come? surely wafflycat's example of uk riders using clipless with straps is more efficient?




its 'belt n braces' i suppose. Ive become unclipped when i've been in a sprinting situation and i'm pushing/pulling with all my might - not something i would wish upon anyone. so having a strap in these sprinting conditions makes sense. obviously i wouldnt do it as an everyday thing as i cant track stand and my ride around london requires me to stop frequently.


----------



## colinr (17 Apr 2009)

How long might it take to get the hang of toe clips? I have some that I intend to fit but there's no way I'm using them on my commute until I'm confident - I counted this morning and I'll need to stop/start at least 6 times and don't want to be flapping around with the pedals while crossing the road. I'm riding fixed gear if that makes it any harder/easier.


----------



## MajorMantra (17 Apr 2009)

colinr said:


> How long might it take to get the hang of toe clips? I have some that I intend to fit but there's no way I'm using them on my commute until I'm confident - I counted this morning and I'll need to stop/start at least 6 times and don't want to be flapping around with the pedals while crossing the road. I'm riding fixed gear if that makes it any harder/easier.



It depends on the pedals/clips you're using. I've had ones that were persistently difficult to get into and ones that were quite easy. The easier ones were sort of spiky and looked a bit like this:







When I was using toeclips on my fixed I found it was usually possible to get my foot in on the first turn of the pedals. One thing to be aware of on fixed is that a dangling toeclip can hit the ground and effectively give you pedal strike. Not usually a problem but it can surprise you.

Matthew


----------



## Crankarm (17 Apr 2009)

silverbow said:


> Toe clips, I use them and I love 'em, it means I can hop on and off the bike in any shoes and still be able to push and pull a bit.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone uses toe clips to commute in or just me? I haven't seen them on any bikes for a while now, but then I see more tractors than cyclists where I am!
> 
> (For those who don't know who Maragret Thatcher is, they are metal/plastic cages that attach to the pedals and hold your feet on, kind of .)



Nope. They sound and look horrendous something from a previous dark and distant era. Cycling equipment has advanced considerably. Should imagine they are dangerous if you cannot get your foot off the pedal quickly and safely. They're still used on the track though with cleats but could well be dangerous for road cycling.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Apr 2009)

I use toeclips and straps and I never have any problems getting my feet on and off the pedals and I have never had a "clipless" type falling off my bike moment using them, and I have used them on every road bike / racer I have had since the early 1990's.

I did however try SPD pedals and I hated them I also came off my bike while trying them and sliced my finger open like a banana split (very messy) something I have never done using Toeclips.

I guess it is up to the individual so I will be sticking to my Toeclips.


----------



## colinr (17 Apr 2009)

My pedals aren't that spiky. Is the little "tab" to help flip the pedal into position with clips on? I have a tab.

I have toe clips waiting to go on the bike, so want to try and master them. SPDs would mean spending extra cash on something I might not get on with - a new helmet and set of marathon pluses are higher priority for now.


----------



## MacB (17 Apr 2009)

colinr said:


> My pedals aren't that spiky. Is the little "tab" to help flip the pedal into position with clips on? I have a tab.
> 
> I have toe clips waiting to go on the bike, so want to try and master them. SPDs would mean spending extra cash on something I might not get on with - a new helmet and set of marathon pluses are higher priority for now.



another option are the powergrips:-

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=12960

I have some of these on order and will do a review when I've tried them


----------



## biking_fox (17 Apr 2009)

> Nope. They sound and look horrendous something from a previous dark and distant era. Cycling equipment has advanced considerably. Should imagine they are dangerous if you cannot get your foot off the pedal quickly and safely. They're still used on the track though with cleats but could well be dangerous for road cycling.



Illogical tosh.
Toeclips haven't got more dangerous than they ever were! 

With cleats you have to twist to release the foot, with clips you flick backwards slightly. Some people will find one easier than the other. 

As with cleats, you only take one foot out when stopping and can peddle quite happily with this on the 'wrong' side until you have sufficient momentum for the half stroke to get both feet attached. 

As with cleats it will take a couple of rides to become natural, and whenever you change peddles it will take a couple of journies to re-establish how the new peddle works.


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2009)

Ben_3 said:


> most have now recognised the superiority of clipless pedals, although toeclips do have their die-hard fans or folk who are set in their ways and don't like change. Fair play to them, if that's what suits them.



Clipless isn't superior if you want to cycle in just whatever shoes you happen to be wearing.

I use the moulded plastic half toeclips, the ones that are just a sort of cup without straps. They are quite sufficient for my cycling, and work with any shoes I like.


----------



## merlin321 (17 Apr 2009)

Toe clips came fitted with my new SCR2 last year. 8 1/2 months and 5,000 miles later I`ve got no inclination to change them to clipless.

If it ain`t broke.........


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2009)

Crankarm said:


> Nope. They sound and look horrendous something from a previous dark and distant era. Cycling equipment has advanced considerably. Should imagine they are dangerous if you cannot get your foot off the pedal quickly and safely. They're still used on the track though with cleats but could well be dangerous for road cycling.



And no one has ever fallen over through not getting a foot out of a clipless pedal have they?

Sorry, but your 'should imagine' is in this case, no better than most of bonj's assertions...

If they are so dangerous, how have generations of cyclists who used them survived?


----------



## colinr (17 Apr 2009)

> I pull up on them to help me slow when on my fixed.



This is my main reason for trying to get out of my flat pedal comfort zone. I can't quite do the whole journey without using brakes, yet.

I'm more worried about looking like a numpty than actually hurting myself with them


----------



## Crankarm (17 Apr 2009)

biking_fox said:


> Illogical tosh.
> Toeclips haven't got more dangerous than they ever were!



Don't hold back..........

So they are dangerous then.



biking_fox said:


> With cleats you have to twist to release the foot, with clips you flick backwards slightly. Some people will find one easier than the other.



Yes, flick your heal out. As opposed to bending to loosen the toe clip strap done up tightly to hold your foot in place.



biking_fox said:


> As with cleats, you only take one foot out when stopping



Yes possibly.



biking_fox said:


> ....and can peddle quite happily with this on the 'wrong' side until you have sufficient momentum for the half stroke to get both feet attached.



Not sure what you're getting at  ????



biking_fox said:


> As with cleats it will take a couple of rides to become natural, and whenever you change peddles it will take a couple of journies to re-establish how the new peddle works.



I have to confess I used toe clips and straps when I was about 16 but that was many decades ago when clipless or SPDs had not really become widely available. On reflection I wonder how I ever managed as I had to tighten them so much to get my foot to stay in place it was painful. SPDs are so much easier to use, safer and make for far more efficient cycling as you can spin properly generate more continuous power around the whole pedal stroke thus cycling further as your leg muscles are working so much more efficiently. There is not pressure on your toes/foot from a vice like toe strap. Plus in using SPDs or any other cleat system you have to use a cycling shoe which has a much stiffer sole than a pair of manky old trainers .


----------



## purplepolly (17 Apr 2009)

colinr said:


> I'm more worried about looking like a numpty than actually hurting myself with them



numpties won't even have heard of toeclips, they just use enormous plastic pedals


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2009)

Crankarm said:


> Yes, flick your heal out. As opposed to bending to loosen the toe clip strap done up tightly to hold your foot in place.



As I said, I use the strapless kind, but I had some with straps ages ago, and as I remember you just jerk the foot up to loosen the strap, not bend down to do it by hand. Or simply pull the foot out backwards. Either way, you shouldn't need to use your hands...


----------



## MacB (17 Apr 2009)

purplepolly said:


> numpties won't even have heard of toeclips, they just use enormous plastic pedals



excellent, there was me trying to see where I fit in to Bonj's world order of cycling, my category is Numpty


----------



## colinr (18 Apr 2009)

> numpties won't even have heard of toeclips, they just use enormous plastic pedals



Haha, fair point. I can just see myself concentrating on getting my foot in and forgetting I'm riding fixed. Numpties _will_ know what falling over sideways look like.

Regarding SPDs - I have toeclips, I don't have SPD pedals or shoes. Cash money rules this decision. Either way, it's progess from flats right?


----------



## Cranky (20 Apr 2009)

My daughter (15) uses toeclips because they came with her bike. She had no trouble getting used to them and can keep well up with me, as demonstrated yesterday on a 110k Audax. She's primarily a swimmer so doesn't get a lot of spare time for cycling, otherwise we'd probably have splashed out on some clipless pedals and shoes for her, but it doesn't seem necessary at present and she's quite happy with what she has.


----------



## ultraviolet (20 Apr 2009)

i used to use them for my road bike, but, got into SPD's as i was given free a pair of shoes. in my mind toe-clips are for people who can't aford SPD's


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (20 Apr 2009)

silverbow said:


> Toe clips, I use them and I love 'em, it means I can hop on and off the bike in any shoes and still be able to push and pull a bit.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone uses toe clips to commute in or just me? I haven't seen them on any bikes for a while now, but then I see more tractors than cyclists where I am!
> 
> (For those who don't know who Maragret Thatcher is, they are metal/plastic cages that attach to the pedals and hold your feet on, kind of .)



i still use them on my MTB/Commuting bike


----------



## Oddjob62 (20 Apr 2009)

A couple of weeks ago i got a pair of Power Grips, and i'm actually really liking them. Not tried proper clips tbh but have done plenty of SPDing. Still sometimes takes a few attempts to get my second foot in (i ride fixed), but i find them just as good as SPDs once in.


----------



## tyred (21 Apr 2009)

Can you get different sized cages? I find when I use mine, I can't get my foot as far into the cage as I would like and feel as if I'm pedalling with my tiptoes which gets painful after a while. I wear a size 9 so it's not as if my feet are unusually big. Or is it a case that I have been keeping my feet too far forward on the pedals all through my life?


----------



## Amanda P (21 Apr 2009)

They used to come in long, medium and short, back in the day. These days, most shops only keep the medium ones, if they keep them at all. Shop around, though, or go to one of Cycle Promotions' sales, and you might find some long ones.

I'm size 10, but have always needed long ones.

You can sometimes find great big plastic ones for mountain bikes, with a sort of double bit that holds the strap over your instep, like this one. These seem to be sized to accommodate chunky boots, so are usually longer as well as deeper. (I have a pair rather like this on my elderly mountain bike. I use this for walking the dog, and the toe clips can be used while wearing wellies).


----------



## Tel (21 Apr 2009)

Back in the day I used toeclips, straps and cleats. These held my feet extremely firm but were rather dangerous as releasing the foot in an emergency was an impossibility. I then converted to Look style clipless pedals and they were fantastic...

Got car, stopped cycling, sold all cycling bits to fund life....

Got back in saddle after umpteen years using trainers and toeclips but I recall the glory days of clipless and can't wait to get some back on the bike but now I'll be able to have recessed SPD cleats and will be able to walk around like a normal civilian rather than a cycling oddball 

Roll on my Birthday!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Apr 2009)

I have the plastic ones and all I could get locally was medium and they needed to be slightly deeper, so I made some spacers out of an old shelf bracket I had. 

My Specialized Taho size 9 shoes fit them great but I can't get my Shimano MT 90 Boots in them, but I only wear them in winter anyway so I just either ride my MTB instead or just change the pedals for my DMR v12's when I want to wear my boots.


----------



## col (21 Apr 2009)

I have tried them and dont like the restriction, much prefer freedom of movement for my feet, I also found I couldnt get the ball of my foot far enough forward on the pedal for comfort. Now I realise the benefits are there and the clipless type will improve things for performance, but I suppose Im a die hard old school and like basic pedals.


----------



## tyred (21 Apr 2009)

col said:


> I have tried them and dont like the restriction, much prefer freedom of movement for my feet, I also found I couldnt get the ball of my foot far enough forward on the pedal for comfort. Now I realise the benefits are there and the clipless type will improve things for performance, but I suppose Im a die hard old school and like basic pedals.



I think that's my real problem too. I just like normal pedals and the freedom they bring to put your feet wherever you like and to ride in whatever shoes you like. My only reason for experimenting with toe clips is that I was thinking about converting my SS to fixed gear and realise some form of foot retention system is desireable on a fixed.


----------



## col (21 Apr 2009)

tyred said:


> I think that's my real problem too. I just like normal pedals and the freedom they bring to put your feet wherever you like and to ride in whatever shoes you like. My only reason for experimenting with toe clips is that I was thinking about converting my SS to fixed gear and realise some form of foot retention system is desireable on a fixed.




Ah yes, it wouldnt be good if your feet came off the pedals on a fixed flying down a bank


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Apr 2009)

I used to use DMR V12's all the time even on my touring bike, then I thought I would try the Toes Clips on my touring bike as I used to use them years ago. 

When I first put them on it felt like I was peddling with my toes but after a lot of adding spacers and fiddling around with them they are now great. I dont do the straps up tight I just leave them quite loose but I found that with the V12's I would always end up peddling with the middle of my foot, the Toe Clips help me to stay peddling with the correct part of my foot and I now find I am going faster and further as a result and it feels wierd when I ride my MTB with the V12's on.


----------



## tyred (21 Apr 2009)

I think I will make myself some spacers so I can fit my foot into the thing properly and give it another go.


----------

